# Besuche auf Internetseiten überprüfen / nachschauen?!



## D_sign (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Es gibt doch bestimmt eine Möglichkeit, nachzuschauen wann wieviele Besucher auf meiner Internetseite waren. Sie ist allerdings nicht bei mir lokal gehostet.
Kann mir da einer helfen oder ein paar Suchtipps geben?
Danke im Vorraus
D.sign


----------



## sheel (12. Oktober 2011)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de 

Hat dein Hoster PHP und Datenbanken im Angebot?


----------



## D_sign (12. Oktober 2011)

danke für die Begrüßung
 habe mir piwik heruntegeladen und um auf deine fage ncoheinmal zurückzukommen, ja mein hoster bietet diese anforderungen.


----------



## sheel (12. Oktober 2011)

Die einfachste Verfahrensvariante:
Eine Tabelle mit einer Spalte/Zeile anlegen, eine einzige Zahl.
Ind er Startseite per PHP die Zahl um eins erhöhen.

Etwas komplizierter:
1) Die verschiedenen Unterseiten mit einbeziehen (Seiten-ID, eine Zahl pro Seite)
2) Wenn jemand schnell hintereinander die Seite immer wieder aufruft, trotzdem den einen Mensch nur einmal zählen (Cookies oder so).

edit: Seh grad, dass der Thread nicht in PHP ist 
Es gibt natürlich auch fertige Lösungen, die einiges mehr können als etwas selbst/schnell gemachtes.
zB. stats4free, ohne jetzt Werbung machen zu wollen.


----------



## D_sign (12. Oktober 2011)

cool, danke für die Mühe. ich geh das mal mit meinem Kollegen durch


----------



## sheel (12. Oktober 2011)

Nochmal von oben, falls du es übersehen hast:
Ich war von Anfang an der Meinung, dass du selber Programmieren willst.
Wenn nicht, gibts auch fertige Sachen, zB. stats4free.
Kann eindeutig mehr als ein 10-min-PHP-Skript.
Könnte man natürlich alles selbst nachbauen, dauert aber länger.


----------



## KireSchattenhaar (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde dir ja raten Analytics zu nutzen. Ist kostenlos und sehr einfach zu nutzen. Du musst lediglich deinen Analytics-Code (bekommst du wenn du deinen Account angelegt hast) in deiner Website platzieren (ist ein JS-Code, also einfach script-tag im Header, rein und fertig) und dann kann es auch schon losgehen.


----------

